# RVing in Southwest



## allenparker (Dec 11, 2009)

Who out there has RV experience in the Southwestern United States?

I tow a 21ft camper with a jeep liberty and have concerns about traversing the terrain.
Going through the Northeast (Catskills, Poconos) was difficult enough, and compared to the southwestern topography, seems like a walk in the park.

Are the higher elevations gradual? Or is up and down all the way? 

Any advice would be appreciated!


----------

